# UGA by the Numbers



## HuntDawg (Mar 9, 2014)

As you all know, I am not a Mark Richt fan.  Months ago I said the UGA has the talent to be in the top tier.  Some on here stated that UGA is not a top tier program.  I agreed, but stated that our coaching staff is the reason, not the talent on the team, and by far not the talent in the state.

I have a family member who does this recruiting stuff, and he states that the talent is here, but not being coached up.  Here are some numbers he sent me just on the defensive side of the ball, which by the way, most will agree we have not gotten it done on the defensive side of the ball.

These numbers are for NFL players and the school they played college ball.

NFL Tackles: 2002-2013

UGA- 10,781
TEN - 8,352
USC - 8,222
FLA - 7,915
LSU - 7,633
TEX - 7,239
ALA - 6,350
AUB - 5,971

NFL Sacks: 2002 - 2013

UGA - 531.5
TEN - 372.5
FLA - 347
USC - 297
TEX - 264
ALA - 259
AUB - 200.5
LSU - 194

NFL INT's 2002 - 2013

UGA - 163
USC - 154
TEX - 145
FLA - 131
LSU - 117
TEN - 100
ALA - 88
AUB - 87

It just makes me sick that we have all of this talent, yet we can not get it done.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Mar 9, 2014)

While still early I feel richt addressed the defensive side of the ball this off season. Numbers don't lie. Thanks for the info


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2014)

Great stats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 10, 2014)

Those numbers don't surprise me. Not sure if it is means that we aren't coaching them up or not. Over the last decade UGA has averaged out to be around 10th in the recruiting rankings AND the final polls which indicates that we are right about where our talent level is. We usually find ourselves 8-12 in the national recruiting rankings but we are also 4th or 5th in our own conference. Not really a Richt supporter or a detractor, I think we have more systemic problems in the program such as being doubled up in spending by the likes of Auburn and Alabama.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Those numbers don't surprise me. Not sure if it is means that we aren't coaching them up or not. Over the last decade UGA has averaged out to be around 10th in the recruiting rankings AND the final polls which indicates that we are right about where our talent level is. We usually find ourselves 8-12 in the national recruiting rankings but we are also 4th or 5th in our own conference. Not really a Richt supporter or a detractor, I think we have more systemic problems in the program such as being doubled up in spending by the likes of Auburn and Alabama.



I am confused. I posted NFL numbers. What else would those stats show other than quality players not getting it done at the college level? Former UGA players finished first in three major NFL stats. The sacks numbers are unbelievable.

Secondly, where have you seen that on average our recruiting classes are around 10th. I could be wrong, but I can not remember us ever being as low as 10 in recruiting. Maybe 2 out of 10 years if I am wrong. 

As far as money spent, I do not understand where we must spend more money.

We have the most talent with in a 1.5 hour drive from campus than any other University in the Nation other than maybe Miami and USC. Money saved just in recruiting alone. We do not have to offer our assistants mega renegotiated contracts due to no one coming after them with the big bucks. Money saved.

I guess we could spend on an indoor practice facility. Other than that, where do we need to spend more money?

Heck, we should pay Granthem for the gift of leaving.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 10, 2014)

Numbers don't lie.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Mar 10, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I am confused. I posted NFL numbers. What else would those stats show other than quality players not getting it done at the college level? Former UGA players finished first in three major NFL stats. The sacks numbers are unbelievable.
> 
> Secondly, where have you seen that on average our recruiting classes are around 10th. I could be wrong, but I can not remember us ever being as low as 10 in recruiting. Maybe 2 out of 10 years if I am wrong.
> 
> ...



You could say the guys were coached to succeed at the next level. Without a playoff system, I think too many variables went into who eventually played for the NC. We definitely had some good teams and good players that never played for a NC. 

I think your numbers show that our football program has done some good things over the years. Would be interesting to compare those numbers to other years for other coaches at UGA. My guess is those numbers would dwarf others years and other coaches.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 10, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> I am confused. I posted NFL numbers. What else would those stats show other than quality players not getting it done at the college level? Former UGA players finished first in three major NFL stats. The sacks numbers are unbelievable.
> 
> Secondly, where have you seen that on average our recruiting classes are around 10th. I could be wrong, but I can not remember us ever being as low as 10 in recruiting. Maybe 2 out of 10 years if I am wrong.
> 
> ...



I'm prefacing this by saying I am neither here nor there on Richt. My personal belief is that we could fire him tomorrow and we would still go out and get, well, another Mark Richt. UGA has never ever in our entire program history gone out and hired a proven winner. CMR? Nope. Donnan? Not really. Glen Mason? Goff? Dooley? None of the above. We would have to break a 100+ year pattern of hiring a "hopeful".

That said, can anyone say what specific players in the stats mentioned above blew up once they got to the NFL that did nothing at UGA? Mostly curious...

As far as recruiting rankings here is a quick snippet over the last four years. We come in at 9th in composite recruiting rankings and 5th in the SEC. That's right. Middle of the pack in our own conference. That is not going to win too many championships.

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2014/02/ranking_the_rankers_revisiting.html

As far as spending, well. More "quality control" assistants (which we are finally doing), firing coaches when needed and hiring the ones that are needed regardless of cost, indoor practice facility, ... just to name a few. It is of no coincidence that Bama and Auburn have almost doubled us up in spending and have also played for the last five national championships.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 10, 2014)

Also, got a link on the stats you posted hdawg? I'd like to take a look at the article.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 10, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Also, got a link on the stats you posted hdawg? I'd like to take a look at the article.



No article. I have a family member that works with one of the recruiting services. These are numbers he sent me.

Our state produces the fourth most NFL players in the nation out of high school. We are the flagship University within 1.5 hours of one of the Mecas of high school talent.

This was not the case when Dooley, Goff, Donnan were the coaches. The majority of the talent was in south GA in our state. 
Look at the state champions from the states highest classifications over the last 15 years. Mostly all metro Atlanta. 

At the rate we are going, Richt will retire after 20 years with 2 SEC championships and zero National Championships and the University will errect a statue of him.

I loved the guy his first 5 to 7 years, but I just do not see our program moving forward in the next couple of years. 13 yearsbis enough time when you have not produced a conference champion in over 8 years.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2014)

I hear ya Hdawg. I really do. Every UGA fan I know wants championships. It seems our differences is that you blame CMR for all of the issues while I lay only a portion of the blame at his feet and the rest on the entire program itself. AD policies like no oversigning, strictest drug/alcohol policy in CFB, mid tier spending in our own conference, and so on. These undermine any HC that will be at UGA and puts us behind the eight ball when competing against schools that don't have these restrictions. The playing field is not level and I don't blame anyone but ourselves. We can claim the moral high ground or polish crystal trophies. We can fire Richt tomorrow and bring in six coaches and they will have the same restrictions. JHC would still be playing for everyone of our rivals. Probably would have never been suspended at all and there are dozens of examples just like this over the years. I mean, Auburn and LSU took our disciplinary castoffs  and made them the face of the program. How is that for contrast? I'm not defending Richt. I'm simply stating that we have more systemic issues than coaching and replacing the coach isn't going to change those.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 11, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> No article. I have a family member that works with one of the recruiting services. These are numbers he sent me.



Sorry, but that seems WAY too convenient.  I'm not buying it...


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Sorry, but that seems WAY too convenient.  I'm not buying it...



Those numbers don't say how many players made those totals.  UGA has consistently been among the top producers of NFL talent.  Some of the other schools not so much.

Also, which players produced those numbers?  Champ Bailey, who is not a Richt product?  Are the UGA consistently producing those numbers every year, or are they bunch up in a few years.  2002 doesn't include any veteran NFL players from the Richt era.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Sorry, but that seems WAY too convenient.  I'm not buying it...



Not buying what?  Prove it wrong.  Can people not do their own research?  Where do you think the guys who write the articles get their info.  They do the research.

Heck, in 5 seconds I just found this link.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1562509-power-ranking-the-15-biggest-nfl-factories-in-college-football


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 11, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Those numbers don't say how many players made those totals.  UGA has consistently been among the top producers of NFL talent.  Some of the other schools not so much.
> 
> Well, you just proved my point.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2014)

The idea that UGA produces a lot of NFL talent isn't a revelation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 11, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Not buying what?  Prove it wrong.  Can people not do their own research?  Where do you think the guys who write the articles get their info.  They do the research.
> 
> Heck, in 5 seconds I just found this link.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1562509-power-ranking-the-15-biggest-nfl-factories-in-college-football



I missed it.  I didn't see any of the stats you listed in the link that took you "5 seconds" to find.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I missed it.  I didn't see any of the stats you listed in the link that took you "5 seconds" to find.



Again, I do not have an article.  My family member sent me these numbers. He works with one of the top recruiting services.

Why do you need a link, when you can do the research yourself.  Myself, I do not have time to do the research this family member does, because I do not do this for a living.  I trust what he says.

By the way, link or no link, are there any stats or statements that I have given that you can prove wrong.  I would assume you can find the "Link" somewhere that shows what I have produced is not correct.

I provided a link that shows UGA as a NFL factory.  No, it did not have the numbers I provided, because, again, my family member provided the numbers too me.

Please prove them wrong with a link of your own.

Do I need a link to prove we have not won an SEC Championship in over 8 years.

All kidding aside, what about the stats do you not believe to be true?


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I missed it.  I didn't see any of the stats you listed in the link that took you "5 seconds" to find.



Do I need to show a link that says we had 9 defensive players from the 2012 team that were on NFL rosters?

No link needed.  I believe all UGA fans know this to be fact with out a link.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2014)

What player(s) that contributed to the stats posted didn't dod much at UGA but blew up in the NFL?

Also, why do you think there is a direct correlation between NFL production and NCAA championships?


----------



## dick7.62 (Mar 11, 2014)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1...llege-football

Oh my!  Now we will have to listen to tlj.1388 talk about #1 on this list.

Note: decimal placed intentionally          ^^^


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 11, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> What player(s) that contributed to the stats posted didn't dod much at UGA but blew up in the NFL?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why do you think there is a direct correlation between NFL production and NCAA championships?



Am I being Punked?  Is Ashton Kutcher a member on this Forum?

Is your question about correlation between NFL production and NCAA Championships a serious question?

My intention was not to show what individual blew it up in the NFL.  The thread was created to show the ton of talent that has come through Athens, yet we have only won 2 SEC Championships and zero National Championships with that ton of talent. Many people on this thread believe UGA is not a "Top Tier" program.  I was trying to show that we have "Top Tier" talent, but the program is perceived to not be "Top Tier" due to results.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 11, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Am I being Punked?  Is Ashton Kutcher a member on this Forum?
> 
> Is your question about correlation between NFL production and NCAA Championships a serious question?
> 
> My intention was not to show what individual blew it up in the NFL.  The thread was created to show the ton of talent that has come through Athens, yet we have only won 2 SEC Championships and zero National Championships with that ton of talent. Many people on this thread believe UGA is not a "Top Tier" program.  I was trying to show that we have "Top Tier" talent, but the program is perceived to not be "Top Tier" due to results.



You posted a link and I asked what specific players in the data set you provided was undercoached at UGA.

And yes, the correlation question was serious. Do you think that there is a direct correlation between producing NFL talent and winning NCAA championships?


----------



## flowingwell (Mar 11, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> You posted a link and I asked what specific players in the data set you provided was undercoached at UGA.
> 
> And yes, the correlation question was serious. Do you think that there is a direct correlation between producing NFL talent and winning NCAA championships?



Greene, you are wasting your time with logic.  It works better to stick with the made up stuff, you know like the city of Atlanta being built after Donnan was fired, none of our assistants getting hired at other schools(except van gorder, scelfo, callaway, searls, garner, grantham, and bobo turning down va tech), and so on, and so on.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 11, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> The Longhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Those numbers don't say how many players made those totals.  UGA has consistently been among the top producers of NFL talent.  Some of the other schools not so much.
> ...


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 11, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Greene, you are wasting your time with logic.  It works better to stick with the made up stuff, you know like the city of Atlanta being built after Donnan was fired, none of our assistants getting hired at other schools(except van gorder, scelfo, callaway, searls, garner, grantham, and bobo turning down va tech), and so on, and so on.



Which of these moves were upgrade in coaching position? Bo Bo to VA Tech. An infererior program making a literal move offer. Are we really comparing that to teams coming after our coaches?

As for me making stuff up sir, you know where you can go with that. Again, Prove my stats wrong if you can. Good luck.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 11, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> You posted a link and I asked what specific players in the data set you provided was undercoached at UGA.
> 
> And yes, the correlation question was serious. Do you think that there is a direct correlation between producing NFL talent and winning NCAA championships?



All players were under coached. That is my answer. How do you have 9 players on defense that are on NFL rosters the next year and your defense is not in he top 25 in college. 

What else do you blame other than coaching?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Mar 11, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> All players were under coached. That is my answer. How do you have 9 players on defense that are on NFL rosters the next year and your defense is not in he top 25 in college.
> 
> What else do you blame other than coaching?



The 2012 uga D played for their draft status much like clowney this year rambo shying away from big hits ect, if thats coaching so be it, but the coaches wouldve been ridiculed more for benching guys like ogletree, rambo ect under the excuse their not giving their all for guys we saw last season who just don't measure up. Just about every sec team had "help" to get to the NC except uga, o2 Ohio st & Miami were undefeated, o7 we were sitting at #2 before conference championship week to see the never before in history drop to 8th with out playing under the arguement of "if you don't win your conference you can't play for a NC only to see bama get the shot a mere 4 years later for the rematch game. O5 we let a subpar uf knock us out I don't blame that on coaching just bad luck.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 12, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> All players were under coached. That is my answer. How do you have 9 players on defense that are on NFL rosters the next year and your defense is not in he top 25 in college.
> 
> What else do you blame other than coaching?



So over the past 11 years every single player on UGA's defense was undercoached? Interesting...

No argument here about the 2012 defenses output but remember something, we had two NFL defensive coaches on our staff. Grantham (10 years) and Coach O (11 years with the Skins), so someone in the NFL (which you use for your measure of success) thinks that these guys can coach. Now a point could be made that Grantham's scheme and style was not made for CFB or that he is a better position coach than a DC but you don't spend 10 years in the NFL because you "undercoach".

As far as you catching a little static about the OP, you have to expect a little when you post stats to a sports forum when your only backing is "I got it from my cousin who works for some recruiting service and he knows what he is talking about". Right?


----------



## flowingwell (Mar 12, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Which of these moves were upgrade in coaching position? Bo Bo to VA Tech. An infererior program making a literal move offer. Are we really comparing that to teams coming after our coaches?
> 
> As for me making stuff up sir, you know where you can go with that. Again, Prove my stats wrong if you can. Good luck.



All left for an upgrade in position or pay. Van Gorder to be a HC, Scelfo to be a HC , Callaway to be a HC, Searls to Texas (bigger program, more $$), Garner, more money, and Bobo was offered more money.  Any more questions?? 

As for proving your stats wrong, I didn't post them , how about proving them right??


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 12, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> All left for an upgrade in position or pay. Van Gorder to be a HC, Scelfo to be a HC , Callaway to be a HC, Searls to Texas (bigger program, more $$), Garner, more money, and Bobo was offered more money.  Any more questions??
> 
> As for proving your stats wrong, I didn't post them , how about proving them right??



Yep.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 12, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> All players were under coached. That is my answer. How do you have 9 players on defense that are on NFL rosters the next year and your defense is not in he top 25 in college.
> 
> What else do you blame other than coaching?



Well, that right there is what we liberal arts majors call a "false syllogism."  Where is the documented connection between playing in the NFL and college team performance.  Even the best player in the world is limited by the collective performance of 21 other players (or more).  Every year, there are players drafted into the NFL that play for the 600 student school Sisters of Mercy team.

Also, if the coaching at UGA is so bad, who taught those 9 draftees the skills that got them into the NFL?  You have to perform in college to get into the NFL, and you have to perform in the scheme that the team is using.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 15, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> All left for an upgrade in position or pay. Van Gorder to be a HC, Scelfo to be a HC , Callaway to be a HC, Searls to Texas (bigger program, more $$), Garner, more money, and Bobo was offered more money.  Any more questions??
> 
> As for proving your stats wrong, I didn't post them , how about proving them right??



Van Gorder did not leave to be a Head Coach. 

 Sceflo never worked for Richt.  

Yes Callaway left for UAB.

Yes, Searls left for Texas

Yes, Garner left for Auburn.

Bobo offered more money from a program on the down slide.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2014)

This is an interesting thread, even to us BAMA guys.
In-fighting amongst the Dawg nation has been very entertaining these past few years.
I don't think that there is any question that UGA puts a lot of athletes in the pros,...and many do exceedingly well,...isn't that why Donnan got the boot?...he put in quite a few who went on to become stars...but could not make it happen in Athens.
It is also no secret that the State of Georgia produces a majority of the talent that goes through the college ranks and into the pros.
Metro Atlanta being the dominant area, hence the "kickoff classic", Saban saw to that several years ago, great recruiting tool for BAMA early on.
I've said this for years, Richt benefited early by arriving in Athens when the SEC was in a period of transition...lots of new HC's, and he succeeded.
But when 4 schools began to dominate, with 4 different coaches, (almost 5)Richt's lack of a NC came under the glaring spotlight of not only the dawg nation, but the national media as well.
Richt has been pretty consistent, but the level of competition has mushroomed over UGA.
But back to the op,...I'd like to see the break down as to which NFL players were Donnan's and which were Richt's.
It's no secret that a lot of top Georgia players have chosen to play out of state.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 15, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Well, that right there is what we liberal arts majors call a "false syllogism."  Where is the documented connection between playing in the NFL and college team performance.  Even the best player in the world is limited by the collective performance of 21 other players (or more).  Every year, there are players drafted into the NFL that play for the 600 student school Sisters of Mercy team.
> 
> Also, if the coaching at UGA is so bad, who taught those 9 draftees the skills that got them into the NFL?  You have to perform in college to get into the NFL, and you have to perform in the scheme that the team is using.



It is a combination of Athletes and Coaching.  I would think it is common knowledge that the teams with the highest volume of NFL talent with good coaching wins the most games.

Yes, the best player in the World is limited by the collective performance of 21 other players (or more).


 My point exactly.High Volume of great players combined with good coaching produces wins.

I do not remember the last time the Sisters of Mercy won the National Championship. Why? Because they do not have a high volume of top athletes.  They might have the best coach in the world, but they will never win it all due to lack of top Athletes.



As for your question on the coaches teaching the players skills to get into the NFL, those 9 defensive players made it into the NFL from mostly Athletic ability.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 15, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> This is an interesting thread, even to us BAMA guys.
> In-fighting amongst the Dawg nation has been very entertaining these past few years.
> I don't think that there is any question that UGA puts a lot of athletes in the pros,...and many do exceedingly well,...isn't that why Donnan got the boot?...he put in quite a few who went on to become stars...but could not make it happen in Athens.
> It is also no secret that the State of Georgia produces a majority of the talent that goes through the college ranks and into the pros.
> ...



You hit the nail on the head.  As for Donnan, you also hit the nail on the head.  He produced a ton of NFL talent that did not produce wins at UGA. Hence, he was fired.  

All I hear is how Richt wins 10 games.  What do we compare the 10 win season too?

We compare it to Dooley, who by the way never played more than 12 games in a season.  Richt has played more than 12 games every year except for two seasons.  heck, I would hope he would have more 10 game wins due to opportunity.

Since our last SEC Championship win in 2005, Mark Richt has a winning percentage of .603.

I just can not understand how a large number of the DAWG Nation can not see the gross amount of talent here in our state that play in the NFL, and they can not see that NFL caliber players along with good coaching produces wins.

He will retire after 20 years with a .700 win percentage at best with two SEC Championships and we will erect a bronze statue of him following his year of retirement.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 15, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I don't think that there is any question that UGA puts a lot of athletes in the pros,...and many do exceedingly well,...isn't that why Donnan got the boot?...he put in quite a few who went on to become stars...but could not make it happen in Athens.



Donnan's firing had absolutely zero to do with the amount of talent he put in the NFL. He was 6-14 against his chief rivals (UT/UF/AU, GT) to include a three year losing streak to GT. Richt has a losing record against Florida but has dominated the other three. There is a world of difference.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 15, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Donnan's firing had absolutely zero to do with the amount of talent he put in the NFL. He was 6-14 against his chief rivals (UT/UF/AU, GT) to include a three year losing streak to GT. Richt has a losing record against Florida but has dominated the other three. There is a world of difference.



Greeney, you actually make my point,...6-14 vs. "chief rivals" all the while putting Stars into the NFL


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 16, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Greeney, you actually make my point,...6-14 vs. "chief rivals" all the while putting Stars into the NFL



I guess my point was that he could have put nobody in the NFL and kept his job had he beaten the teams that mattered. He was also an abrasive you know what, which didn't help his cause. 

It will be interesting to see what Pruitt's crew can do given a couple of seasons. Hopefully we can put it to bed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Am I being Punked?  Is Ashton Kutcher a member on this Forum?
> 
> Is your question about correlation between NFL production and NCAA Championships a serious question?
> 
> My intention was not to show what individual blew it up in the NFL.  The thread was created to show the ton of talent that has come through Athens, yet we have only won 2 SEC Championships and zero National Championships with that ton of talent. Many people on this thread believe UGA is not a "Top Tier" program.  I was trying to show that we have "Top Tier" talent, but the program is perceived to not be "Top Tier" due to results.


8-5 is not top tier. 
Uga has put some nice talent in the nfl. 
Mark Richt is a good man.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 16, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Donnan's firing had absolutely zero to do with the amount of talent he put in the NFL. He was 6-14 against his chief rivals (UT/UF/AU, GT) to include a three year losing streak to GT. Richt has a losing record against Florida but has dominated the other three. There is a world of difference.



It also had a lot to do with him being completely disrespectful and mean to callers on his call in show. He took a leak in the wrong bowl of Wheaties one Monday night and combine that with his record vs the big rivals and he was gone pretty soon there after.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 16, 2014)

I think you have a good point as well as believe this is a part of the reason Mark Richt is still here. He is the good guy. He goes to church and is a great role model for the players.

In think he is a great guy as well, I just have a very hard time accepting a .603 win percentage over the last 8 years.

8 years is an eternity in college football in this day and age.

Would Alabama, Florida, Florida State, Miami, Auburn, Tennessee, Texas, USC, Notre Dame, Ohio State, etc. Keep a coach around with a winning percentage of .603 in the last 8 years?

Would they? Sorry, they have already shown they will not.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 16, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> It also had a lot to do with him being completely disrespectful and mean to callers on his call in show. He took a leak in the wrong bowl of Wheaties one Monday night and combine that with his record vs the big rivals and he was gone pretty soon there after.



Isn't he about to do time for a pyramid scam in Metro Atl real estate?


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 16, 2014)

Except for the 09 and 10 seasons, Richts conference record is right in line with Saban's from 2007 to present. 

Both seasons the offense was without a solid quarterback and the defense in shambles.

That is obviously on Richt's Watch and if he had been fired after 2010, there wouldn't have been alot of hard feelings. 

However, he righted the ship with back to back SEC CG appearances in 2011 and 2012, before this past year of failure, for which Grantham took the heat, if 2014 shows positive improvement, there's no reason to cut him loose.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Mar 16, 2014)

With those numbers and knowing we've averaged close to 9th in recruiting we must've really coached those guys up could you imagine what we could do with a few years of 1st 2nd or 3rd ranked recruiting classes


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2014)

Fletch_W said:


> Except for the 09 and 10 seasons, Richts conference record is right in line with Saban's from 2007 to present.
> 
> Both seasons the offense was without a solid quarterback and the defense in shambles.
> 
> ...


Pure garbage. Bama has 3 titles in the past 5 seasons. Bottom line since 2009 Bama has achieved greatness. Uga, more of the same rhetorical mediocrity and excuses that permeate this discussion. Bama, LSU and Auburn will continue to destroy your dreams until you hire a HC that can get it done.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2014)

While we are on numbers, the most compelling one is 34 years, 2 months and 16 days since the last Uga national title.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama, LSU and Auburn will continue to destroy your dreams until you hire a HC that can get it done.




Richt vs Bama= 
Richt vs LSU=
Richt vs Auburn=



I was just looking up the numbers and got yelled at by my wife for not paying attention to her so why don't you fill in the numbers.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 16, 2014)

That's what I thought.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 17, 2014)

Fletch_W said:


> That's what I thought.



When did Richt win a game against Bama or lsu to go to a BCS title game?  That is after all what matters. Bama, Auburn, Florida and lsu have all stepped up for the conference. Until Uga does they are just games you win. Until you hire another HC, or Saban, Malzahn, or Miles retires I see more of the same.


----------



## riprap (Mar 17, 2014)

Saban does a lot more than coach them up. He makes sure during the off season he has the greatest chance to win. Easy schedules, soft discipline policy to comply with, endless amounts of money and trying to tweak or push the rules to the limit.


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

I oosted this 2 seasons ago, and believe me, I have felt this way for the last 7 years.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

Numbers don't lie, but they also don't tell the whole story.

How many players you have in the NFL (overall) is misleading.  When you look at the shelf life of an NFL players, you're looking at a large window compared to college.  Most of these players never played together in college.  

The question is, "How many have you put in the league in a  3 or 4 year window vs. the college teams performance?"


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Numbers don't lie, but they also don't tell the whole story.
> 
> How many players you have in the NFL (overall) is misleading.  When you look at the shelf life of an NFL players, you're looking at a large window compared to college.  Most of these players never played together in college.
> 
> The question is, "How many have you put in the league in a  3 or 4 year window vs. the college teams performance?"



7 players on Defense alone in 2013 drafted and a total of 9 made NFL teams plus 2 on offense drafted.

9 players playing on Sunday.

Defense finished 32 in total defense.

Most will blame Grantham. Sure, go ahead and blame Grantham, but remember, Grantham left UGA on his own, not because Richt fired him.

Richt must go. 10 years is too long to have not won the conference championship. No other top 25 program would ever keep a coach 10 years without a conference championship. This is fact.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> Saban does a lot more than coach them up.



He sure does... He makes sure they are PAID very well once they come to Bama!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He sure does... He makes sure they are PAID very well once they come to Bama!



He sure does. I wonder if he tells them that he loves them and it does not matter how they perform on the field as long as they have a good bark when the other team exits the locker room.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

HuntDawg said:


> 7 players on Defense alone in 2013 drafted and a total of 9 made NFL teams plus 2 on offense drafted.
> 
> 9 players playing on Sunday.
> 
> ...



I wasn't disputing that Richt has done less with more, but I look at it more small picture than overall players in the NFL.

One example is Jay Rome.  He was the #1 TE recruit in the nation coming out of high school.  I remember this because he he bumped Nick O'Leary to #2.  Rome is now a 5th year senior and still isn't even a starter.  The question becomes, was he overrated coming out of high school or is there a coaching problem?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He sure does... He makes sure they are PAID very well once they come to Bama!



Hey!!!!  Look who's back!!!!!!

Morning Thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Hey!!!!  Look who's back!!!!!!
> 
> Morning Thug.



I was down in Tally this weekend! Had a lot of folks staying at the fish camp that went to the game on Saturday.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was down in Tally this weekend! Had a lot of folks staying at the fish camp that went to the game on Saturday.



Were they in good spirits, or were they deep into some good spirits?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Were they in good spirits, or were they deep into some good spirits?



Both! I partied with a few of them..


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He sure does... He makes sure they are PAID very well once they come to Bama!



Remember the law enforcement issues in the of season. Looks like somebody got their box seats and sideline passes back.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Both! I partied with a few of them..



So, you just posted bail this morning?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> So, you just posted bail this morning?



must be hard to get bail money putting up an orange trailer as collateral.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> must be hard to get bail money putting up an orange trailer as collateral.



I called my land lord but he wouldn't return my calls. He found out who my girlfriend was!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> Remember the law enforcement issues in the of season. Looks like somebody got their box seats and sideline passes back.



The check also cashed! New Sheriff in town!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> Remember the law enforcement issues in the of season. Looks like somebody got their box seats and sideline passes back.



Yep.

Bama thugs


----------

